# 2001 325Ci Radio Upgrade?



## Klawson0000 (Jan 29, 2004)

I am looking to replace my original head unit and would appreciate any help. I would like to get one that has XM capability, MP3 CD, has Aux input capability (for iPod), controls my dealer installed I-Bus CD changer, and still be able to use the steering wheel controls. Is there any such beast out there?


----------



## Maxy (Mar 22, 2003)

See this thread:
http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=37661

In sum, the simplest route is to buy a newer OEM head unit on ebay or fram classifieds here or on e46 fanatics, then you can install either XM (XM Direct, http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/xmdireforbm.html) OR Sirius (BMW OEM unit) AND an aux input (either the special Denon ICE ipod adapter, forgoing the CD changer, OR the OEM aux input, which preserves CD changer capability). You can always get a Blitzsafe or Soundgate adapter to put RCA inputs in your trunk (via the CD changer cable) for either your current head unit or the newer head unit. Additionally, if you don't go with the Denon ICE ipod adapter, then you can install OEM CD changer or, preferably, the Alpine MP3 capable CD changer. The older OEM head unit differs from the newer one with respect to the antenna jack. If you want to preserve AM/FM function, then you will need to find M>F and F>M cables to couple them.


----------



## Klawson0000 (Jan 29, 2004)

*2001 325Ci Radio Upgrade*



Maxy said:


> See this thread:
> http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=37661
> 
> In sum, the simplest route is to buy a newer OEM head unit on ebay or fram classifieds here or on e46 fanatics, then you can install either XM (XM Direct, http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/xmdireforbm.html) OR Sirius (BMW OEM unit) AND an aux input (either the special Denon ICE ipod adapter, forgoing the CD changer, OR the OEM aux input, which preserves CD changer capability). You can always get a Blitzsafe or Soundgate adapter to put RCA inputs in your trunk (via the CD changer cable) for either your current head unit or the newer head unit. Additionally, if you don't go with the Denon ICE ipod adapter, then you can install OEM CD changer or, preferably, the Alpine MP3 capable CD changer. The older OEM head unit differs from the newer one with respect to the antenna jack. If you want to preserve AM/FM function, then you will need to find M>F and F>M cables to couple them.


I checked with the local BMW dealer today to see if I could replace the 2001 head unit with a newer 2003-2004 model and add the Aux input kit. The guy at the parts counter said it should work and he also checked with one of the mechanics and they said it should work. However, the messages they had on hand said it wouldn't, due to hardware & software differences. That may have been talking about adding the Aux input and Sirius unit to the 2001 unit. We weren't sure if there is some wiring difference in the harness that connects to the radio. The parts guy is checking in to it some more and is going to call me. I have to go in and get some new tires put on this week or next so I will check back if he doesn't call.


----------



## Maxy (Mar 22, 2003)

*I did it on my2001; it works.*



Klawson0000 said:


> I checked with the local BMW dealer today to see if I could replace the 2001 head unit with a newer 2003-2004 model and add the Aux input kit. The guy at the parts counter said it should work and he also checked with one of the mechanics and they said it should work. However, the messages they had on hand said it wouldn't, due to hardware & software differences. That may have been talking about adding the Aux input and Sirius unit to the 2001 unit. We weren't sure if there is some wiring difference in the harness that connects to the radio. The parts guy is checking in to it some more and is going to call me. I have to go in and get some new tires put on this week or next so I will check back if he doesn't call.


The old head unit is Blaupunkt and the new head unit is Alpine. The main cabling is the same, with the exception of the new unit having an added input block for the aux adapter. The only that changes is that the Blaupunkt has two antenna cables, only one of which seems important to connect, and the Alpine has a single connection that requires an adapter (actually a pair in serial) to connect.


----------

